# Lowes Who Knew!!



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I was out and about yesterday shopping at Price Chopper (local supermarket chain) Wally World, PetSmart, and Lowes. Ara was along for the ride and a PetSmart visit as she often is.

My last stop was Lowes in Glenmont. I thought, for giggles, I would ask whether they allowed dogs in the store. The young lady at the service desk said YES.







Dogs are allowed as long as they are on leash and as long as they don't make too much noise.

Well, we cruised the store for about 45 minutes. Ara found it to be quite a departure from the nursing home and hospitals. The other customers and staff were taken aback just a bit but nonetheless very eager to say hello.

I have no idea what the corporate policy is but this particular Lowes is definetly dog friendly.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Just your particular Lowes...the one up in Halfmoon has a "no dog" policy unless you can fit it into the push cart....


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Our Lowes allowed dogs the first year that they were open. I even went in and asked the manager. Then one day out of the blue Tika was asked to leave.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

to be honest with you I wouldn't take Brady in there 
you never know what is on the floors and some people 
kind of scare me taht are in there Brady would def feed off that


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My Lowes has a sign right on the door that dogs are not allowed.









But I went into Bass Pro Shops with Balto Saturday to practice for his CGC and I heard a lot of people saying, "I didn't know dogs were allowed here." They allow dogs on a case by case basis at the entrance. Balto heeled and sat at the turnstile and was given the OK.

- All the employees we met wanted to love on Balto, so it was a good experience for him.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ditto BlackPuppy, our Bass Pro is is great place to take Anna. The greeter dude knows her now. Last time we were in there we just missed a bull mastiff, I would have loved for Anna to have met him!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Our lowes still allows dogs. So does Tractor supply and Orvis


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Some Home Depots do, too, but you have to ask first as it's a case-by-case basis


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DnP\unless you can fit it into the push cart....


It's always bothered me that little dogs can go pretty much anywhere, but a nice large dog is kicked out of so many places. I have seen people with pocket pooches at the Blockbuster by my last house, so when Bella was a puppy I carried her in there like nothing was wrong with it. I got through the front door and employees saw but did not comment, but when I was in the back a guy coming out of the break room told me dogs were not allowed inside "because of the candy at the front". Yea, right.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Our Lowes allows dogs but they have to be in the cart. Last time I went there, I put Otto on a flatbed cart. It's still a cart and nobody could argue with that. Take that purse dog people!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOur Lowes allows dogs but they have to be in the cart. Last time I went there, I put Otto on a flatbed cart. It's still a cart and nobody could argue with that. Take that purse dog people!










Good thinking!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mmarie
> It's always bothered me that little dogs can go pretty much anywhere, but a nice large dog is kicked out of so many places.


Cash still rides in a shopping cart, and he's a 50 lbs Pit Bull


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

^Lol! I would love to see the looks some people give when they see a pit bull in a shopping cart.







I wish more people would try to take dogs in places around here. I have a chihuahua so I could probably get away with taking him in anywhere I want, but I don't take him unless ALL dogs are allowed. That's right. We want EQUALITY!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle
> 
> Cash still rides in a shopping cart, and he's a 50 lbs Pit Bull


I love that! You must get some great looks







. I'm afraid to try it with Bella, she'd probably look at me like I was a looney for putting her in there and jump out the first chance she got











> Originally Posted By: Not_Just_A_DogI don't take him unless ALL dogs are allowed. That's right. We want EQUALITY!


Do I sense the beginning of a doggie civil rights movement?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The corporate policy for both Lowes and Home Depot is NO DOGS. It seems primarily up to the local manager whether they will actually be allowed or not, though. Our Lowes in northern Virginia allowed dogs until they got a new manager, and the new manager enforced the corporate policy. Our Lowes down here still allows dogs in.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if the Lowes or HD here in the Bham allow dogs but I do know that Tractor Supply and Bass Pro Shop allow them.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i've never seen dogs in home depot or lowes in the baltimore area


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

Lowes out in Oregon doesn't mind, both my GSD and Alaskan Husky went with us yesterday.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hate to say it but this is kind of the problem. First we ask, and only people who are responsible and care about their dogs do this. 

Then other people see us bringing our dogs in and start thinking that they would do that too. 

Then they see someone with two dogs. 

Now MOST of us can handle two dogs with no problem. Should we try to take two dogs into an establishment that is not really about dogs though? 

Why was my dog kicked out of Lowe's? Because the manager's daughter was asthmatic and dogs irritate people with allergies. Guide dogs and Service dogs and police dogs are hypo-allergetic. Two dogs would bother an asthmatic twice as much I suppose. 

But back to the two dog thing. So you have your two dogs nicely on lead heeling and behaving spectacularly, and the nitwit coming up the isle thinks that is just so cool. So when he comes next he has his two dogs, untrained to walk on a lead or behave in public, much less in tandem. And wham, all dogs are banned from lowes. Is this the owner of the two well-behaved fault? No. But I find it unwise to bring a tandem into a place like lowes. 

When I used to go, before I was kicked out for no good reason (I have asthma, Lowes is big enough to manage the fumes of one clean dog at a time), I used to bring two dogs, but take them in seperately. This allows me to focus all my energy on the one dog, and also to shop. 

Because really, we should not be there to walk our dogs. We should be there to buy the store's wares. The dog comes along, fine. Juggling two dogs and a ceiling fan is really not practical. 

Whether two dogs are more allergetic or less manageable than one dog, the perception is that they can be. 

So maybe the nitwit doesn't just go and bring in a tandem of untrained dogs. But what usually happens is they see us with our dog. Then nitwits bring their dogs. Pretty soon it is not a priveledge but a right. Then people stop cleaning up after their dogs or watching their dogs. Then the management says, "We are not a dog store, lets not let dogs in anymore."

It is reasonable for them to do this. If just one person is bitten while shopping at Lowe's, the store WILL be sued. Why should they take on that liability. 

The answer is to enjoy it while you can, try not to be a reason for it to end, and do not be surprised or upset when it does.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> Why was my dog kicked out of Lowe's? Because the manager's daughter was asthmatic and dogs irritate people with allergies. Guide dogs and Service dogs and police dogs are hypo-allergetic. Two dogs would bother an asthmatic twice as much I suppose.


Wait, what? How are service dogs and police dogs hypo-allergenic? They are no different than other dogs except for their level of training.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

Relax, I was with my wife at the time....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was being sarcastic about the guide dogs, service dogs, and police dogs being hypo-allergetic. It is like "oh we can not have dogs in a restaurant or in a grocery store -- what if there is a dog hair in the potato salad. Guide dogs and police dogs are specially trained not to allow their hairs to land in the potato salad I guess.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

two dogs, two people, much better. 

It still holds though that this just never lasts here. People see us bringing in our dogs, they bring in their dogs without doing anything in the way of training, etc. Then they stop cleaning up after their dogs. Worse even would be allowing their dog to bite another dog or a person, and pretty soon no dogs. 

It is really hard here because the winter is seriously cold, seriously snowy, and the nearest dog friendly place is a good forty miles away -- not a trek you want to make when it is seriously icy, or seriously snowing and blowing. 

Socializing puppies outside drugmart when it is 7 degrees is no fun either. 

But it is so easy to just say no to all dogs then to say some dogs can come in and some can't.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer It is like "oh we can not have dogs in a restaurant or in a grocery store -- what if there is a dog hair in the potato salad. Guide dogs and police dogs are specially trained not to allow their hairs to land in the potato salad I guess.


Ohh I see. It's hard to tell sarcasm in a message! 
I think you got it right the second time. They are trained to hold in their dander until they get outside.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*littledmc - - - to be honest with you I wouldn't take Brady in there
> you never know what is on the floors
> *


Well, with ARA being a therapy dog the floors in Lowes can hardly be compared to floors that we encounter in the nursing homes, emergency rooms and hospitals.

*



Quote: selzer - - - I hate to say it but this is kind of the problem. First we ask, and only people who are responsible and care about their dogs do this. 

Then other people see us bringing our dogs in and start thinking that they would do that too.

Click to expand...

 *

You are absolutely correct. It won't take long for the honeymoon to be over. The nitwits will come and that will be the end to our trips to Lowes.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:You are absolutely correct. It won't take long for the honeymoon to be over. The nitwits will come and that will be the end to our trips to Lowes.


But it doesn't HAVE to be that way. Bass Pro evaluates the dog BEFORE they let you bring them in. That would take care of the nitwits with their untrained dogs.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I used to take my dogs, one at a time, into our Menard's store. It's along the same lines of a Lowe's or Home Depot. All was fine, until they added some grocery items. Then it was no more dogs. Too bad, because I liked all the variety you could experience in one place. I used to take the dogs up the steps to the upper levels, it was really something different for them to do. On another note, I did ask and receive permission to track on the outlying property of about 40 acres, as it is flat and kept mowed. Will have to check again to see if I can still do that. 

Now we have a Tractor Supply, and I've been told they allow dogs. Haven't gone in yet, but will soon.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:Because really, we should not be there to walk our dogs. We should be there to buy the store's wares. The dog comes along, fine. Juggling two dogs and a ceiling fan is really not practical.


I do not go into non-dog places with my dog to walk them. I do it because I need whatever is in that store and I enjoy having the company of my dog while I do it.

Everywhere I go I see people with kids that are running around, unsupervised, screaming, picking up things and moving them around and yet no-one would THINK to say something let alone ask them to take their little demon-seed and leave.

If my dog is better behaved than their kid(s), why is he not allowed in??


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:But it doesn't HAVE to be that way. Bass Pro evaluates the dog BEFORE they let you bring them in. That would take care of the nitwits with their untrained dogs.


Where do you live that Bass Pro Shops evaluates dogs before they let them into the store? We have NEVER been evaluated going into Bass Pro Shops, unless employees wanting to pet is now being considered "evaluating".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I think it would be nice if there was some type of certification process that people could do with their dogs and then they would be allowed in more public places. Something where a store owner who liked dogs (obviously only if it would not violate the health code, so no grocery stores) could say that dogs who passed the test were allowed in. Something like the CGC but a little more about manners and temperament as well as obedience. This way they would know that the dogs were well behaved and trained and we wouldn't have people bringing their crazy dogs into the store and ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was told by door greeter dude at our Bass Pro that his job is just to make sure the dogs are social...that he can pet them and not get snapped at, etc. It's more the call of the employee who mans the front of the store I guess. It's not really an evaluation, other that judging the dogs friendliness.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> Everywhere I go I see people with kids that are running around, unsupervised, screaming, picking up things and moving them around and yet no-one would THINK to say something let alone ask them to take their little demon-seed and leave.
> 
> If my dog is better behaved than their kid(s), why is he not allowed in??


Well honestly I don't know many people who are allergic to children. They are annoying but they don't really pose a health problem to anyone unless they are literally ankle biters.

My dad has asthma and is allergic to dogs. He only carries his puffer to places where he knows there will be animals. He's a heavy duty mechanic so he's in hard ware stores quite a bit, and I'd rather him not have an asthma attack at the age of 60 because someone brought their dog into a store that wasn't about dogs. It's okay if there's a sign saying they allow dogs so at least he knew there's a chance they would be in there, but not if it's something you have to ask the manager about.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See, I have asthma and dogs are not my problem. Cigarette smoke can set me off, but worse than smoke is perfume. I cannot force women or perfume companies to stop making potent perfume. So I carry my inhaler. I cannot expect the rest of the world to stop living because I have a condition. 

If a store has to have a special dude out front to evaluate whether your dog is friendly enough to come in, then they are wasting money on something that eventually will end, especiall if the friendly dude out front gets bitten and workman's compensation has to be called upon. 

The problem is that the world is infiltrated by idiots. So the best bet is that if the place is not a dog-related place, don't expect them to welcome your dog. Then you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> If a store has to have a special dude out front to evaluate whether your dog is friendly enough to come in, then they are wasting money on something that eventually will end, especiall if the friendly dude out front gets bitten and workman's compensation has to be called upon.


I don't think there is a person there just in case a dog happons to come in. I think it is the store's greeter who is there anyway for their job. S/he is just also used to make sure any dogs are friendly.

Yes, the world is full of idiots but I don't think we should have to remove all fun from the world to make it idiot-proof.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSee, I have asthma and dogs are not my problem. Cigarette smoke can set me off, but worse than smoke is perfume. I cannot force women or perfume companies to stop making potent perfume.


Tell me about it! I stopped going to concerts and operas because of stinky women. I cannot breath around them.

I also like Bass Pro Shops because they have the "greeter" that has to approve dogs. I took Balto there the day before his CGC for a trial run. He did great.


----------



## marosmith (Feb 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Syaoransbear
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> ...


I am.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is a Bass Pro shop? It sounds like a fishing store. I never heard of one. What do they sell.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i started to take my dog to Lowes on Saturday.
my GF thought it was a bad idea so i didn't
do it? i wonder if you can take them in any Lowes?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ask at the service desk - speak to a manager, they can tell you the policy but don't expect it not to change. Our Lowes was dog friendly until last summer when a contractors dog flipped out and bit someone in the lumber dept. Now they make all dogs ride in the cart.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do they do to evaluate your dog for entrance
at the Bass Pro Shop?


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: selzerWhat is a Bass Pro shop? It sounds like a fishing store. I never heard of one. What do they sell.


It's an outdoors superstore. They sell fishing, hunting, camping, hiking, boating gear, ranging from clothing and shoes to boats and RVs. The one closest to me is in Fontana and it's HUUUUUUUUUUUUGE, very pretty inside, kind of like a Rainforest Cafe but outdoor themed. And they have decent prices too.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:what do they do to evaluate your dog for entrance
> at the Bass Pro Shop?


They don't do anything to "evaluate" them at our Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## tinaa (Dec 15, 2019)

Last time, when I visit Lowes Home improvement store in Rogers, Arkansas dogs are allowed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

The Lowes in Waldorf MD has a sign that says that well behaved pet dogs are allowed. They put the responsibility on the dog owner, as it should be. The local Home Depot has a sign on the door that says, Service Dogs Only.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lowe’s, Home Depot Tractor supply cabelas, are places I take my dogs for environmental and some basic training. Comes in handy during the winter. 
owners are responsible and should know if their dog can handle places like this.


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

We haven't tried any store(s) outside of petsmart and tractor supply. I try not to travel with my pups unless i know for a fact they are allowed at my destination(s) ahead of time. I can say this though, my english bullies are loved on a heck of a lot more than my GSD lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Home Depot’s and Lowe’s are great for winter or when outings are spotty and life is hectic at least I know they can go in the store in an errand errand run. I think because they are so well trained people assumed they are service dogs this is just an assumption. I went with Max to pick up A new microwave a few months ago it was on a shelf with the wrong price. The employer gave it to me with that lower price without me asking as I had asked her about the dimensions and she can see on her computer the price was wrong and she went out of her way to make sure I got the lower price. I just had not had service like that in Home Depot ever lol!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Lowe's dog policy is store by store based on manager at the time. Our local store as gone from pets allowed to not allowed back to allowed. I haven't seen it in recent months but as recently as last summer our local Lowe's was actually allowing a trainer to hold a training class of some type at the store on quiet weeknight evenings. On more than one occasion I went in to find anywhere from 6-10 people with puppies/dogs walking up and down the aisles practicing training and polite public social skills.
I commented to one gentlemen how handsome his dog was and he asked if I would like to say hello. Naturally I did ! He told me he was working on getting his Golden to keep his butt on the floor during approved stranger greetings. He had a very wiggly butt but did keep it on the floor. I was more than happy to help.
I noticed a few customers that seemed uneasy about the dogs but I thought it was great.


----------



## linakhan (Dec 25, 2019)

We can see lot of stores like Lowes, Homedepot, Kroger stores are allowing pet animals, Dogs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Check first, Our local Lowes went from No Dogs to Well Behaved Pet Dogs Welcome. Our Home Depot now has Service Dogs Only on the door. Sometimes a store manager would allow it but the city codes ban dogs in stores, so even some Bass Pro / Cabellas can't allow dogs. 
I always tell the cashiers that I appreciate the Dogs Allowed policy when I bring mine in for an adventure. And I insist on impeccable behavior. I don't ever want to be the one that forces a store to change their policy.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

SouthernThistle said:


> Some Home Depots do, too, but you have to ask first as it's a case-by-case basis


Yeah, they used to do that here in Ontario, then one day some bad-tempered little lap dog tried to take a lady's nose off when she went to pet it. They immediately changed their policy to 'no dogs other than service dogs."

That was unfortunate, as I had a very timid GSD I was trying to socialize.

Edit: Service dogs hypoallergenic?? Excuse me while I roll on the floor laughing!! Remind me to tell you about the "all non-shedding dogs are hypoallegenic" B.S. when I've got more time! And, of course, not all service dogs are non-shedding. Lab/golden mixes are very popular as service dogs here in Ontario, and NEITHER of those breeds is non-shedding!


----------

